# Closed



## bryanna304 (Mar 10, 2017)

Using another site for the majority of my trades.


----------



## evetype (Mar 10, 2017)

My 045 - Octavian for your 285 - Merengue?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Mar 10, 2017)

Sent a PM c:


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Trader Information* (suggestion): Provide a bit of information about you as a trader. Example, change information accordingly.
- I am located in the US
- I am looking for NA cards only
- I am willing to ship globally
- My cards are in excellent condition unless stated otherwise

*Shipping Information* (suggestion): Provide an explanation of how you protect and ship your cards. Example, change info accordingly.
- I protect my cards with plastic baggies
- I ship my cards in an envelope sandwiched between two pieces of cardstock
- I can provide pictures of cards and envelopes

*Trading Rules* (suggestion): Outline your expectations of trade offers and how cards are shipped to you. Change info accordingly.
- Trade offers are first come first served
- Trade offers expire if there is no follow up from me or trader in 24 hours
- Traders must keep an open line of communication until both parties have received cards
- Traders must send cards in excellent condition and take measures to protect cards while shipping
- (Optional) Please submit a wifi rating of your experience trading with me
- (Optional) If you submit a wifi rating, please include that we exchanged amiibo cards. This will help since I am new to this site. Thank You! 


*Cards I need*



Spoiler: Series One



009	Digby
028	Jambette
034	Kiki
035	Deli
045	Octavian
051	Opal
074	Cobb
084	Benjamin





Spoiler: Series Two



105	Copper
107	Katie
111	Shrunk
114	Blanca
115	Nat
120	Ozzie
122	Lucha
128	Tommy
131	Pate
132	Vladimir
139	Blaire
143	Olivia
147	Scoot
148	Whitney
149	Broccolo
152	Wendy
159	Zell
160	Pekoe
161	Teddy
164	Bianca
167	Beau
170	Ruby
171	Benedict
178	Hugh
181	Drake
183	Camofrog
190	Vesta
193	Keaton
195	Hamphrey





Spoiler: Series Three



200	Rocket
204	Pelly
210	Cyrus
212	Timmy
213	Digby
214	Don
217	Jingle
224	Paula
230	Velma
231	Elvis
233	Colton
242	Chevre
247	Wart Jr.
249	Beardo
254	Greta
256	Diva
265	Gala
267	Pippy
269	Bree
270	Rooney
274	Flora
278	Dora
279	Biskit
280	Victoria
286	Cube
287	Claudia
288	Curly
289	Boomer
299	Francine





Spoiler: Series Four



302	Brewster
307	Gracie
311	Lottie
312	Shrunk
313	Pave
314	Gulliver
319	Pinky
326	Dizzy
327	Penelope
330	Croque
334	Erik
335	Dotty
338	Fang
341	Melba
347	Tammy
349	Lucy
353	Elise
362	Static
363	Celia
366	Ribbot
368	Chow
381	Gloria
383	Hippeux
384	Margie
385	Lucky
387	Rowan
388	Maelle
392	Cranston
393	Frobert
395	Cally
396	Simon
398	Angus





Spoiler: Welcome Amiibo



01	Vivian
04	Piper
08	Tybalt
20	Billy
23	Maggie
24	Murphy
32	Admiral
35	Weber
42	Gonzo



*Cards I have to trade*



Spoiler: Series One



001	Isabelle
002	Tom Nook
003	DJ KK
008	Timmy
010	Pascal
012	Redd
014	Luna
015	Tortimer
017	Lottie
018	Bob
020	Curt
021	Portia
022	Leonardo
024	Kyle
025	Al
026	Renee
027	Lopez
029	Rasher
030	Tiffany
032	Bluebear
036	Alli
039	Jitters
040	Gigi
042	Marcie
043	Puck
044	Shari
046	Winnie
047	Knox
050	Punchy
054	Deena
055	Snake
056	Bangle
058	Monique
059	Nate
060	Samson
061	Tutu
063	Mint
065	Midge
066	Gruff
067	Flurry
068	Clyde
070	Biff
075	Amelia
077	Cherry
078	Roscoe
080	Eugene
081	Eunice
082	Goose
083	Annalisa
085	Pancetti
086	Chief
088	Clay
089	Diana
091	Muffy
092	Henry
093	Bertha
094	Cyrano
097	Willow
099	Molly
100	Walker





Spoiler: Series Two



101	K.K.
103	Kicks
113	Isabelle
116	Chip
117	Jack
121	Tia
123	Fuchsia
126	Coach
127	Kitt
130	Prince
134	Kidd
135	Phoebe
137	Cookie
138	Sly
142	Peck
146	Rodney
151	Groucho
153	Alfonso
154	Rhonda
156	Gabi
157	Moose
158	Timbra
163	Ed
165	Filbert
166	Kitty
173	Julian
175	Jay
180	Pecan
182	Alice
186	Charlise
192	Pango
194	Gladys
196	Freya
197	Kid Cat
199	Big Top





Spoiler: Series Three



201	Rover
203	Tom Nook
205	Phyllis
207	Mabel
208	Leif
209	Wendell
216	Franklin
220	Tabby
221	Kody
227	Rodeo
229	Cousteau
232	Canberra
235	Spork
240	Deirdre
241	Hans
243	Drago
246	Eloise
250	Ava
255	Wolfgang
261	Tucker
262	Blanche
263	Gaston
268	Buck
272	Skye
273	Moe
275	Hamlet
276	Astrid
282	Violet
284	Chadder
285	Merengue
292	Baabara
293	Rolf
294	Maple
295	Antonio
296	Soleil





Spoiler: Series Four



300	Chrissy
301	Isabelle
304	Phineas
305	Celeste
306	Tommy
308	Leilani
309	Resetti
310	Timmy
316	Zipper
317	Goldie
318	Stitches
320	Mott
323	Katt
324	Graham
325	Peaches
328	Boone
332	Shep
333	Lolly
339	Frita
345	Naomi
346	Peewee
350	Elmer
351	Puddles
354	Walt
355	Mira
356	Pietro
357	Aurora
359	Apple
361	Purrl
367	Annalise
369	Sylvia
375	Becky
380	Kevin
386	Rosie
390	O'Hare
394	Grizzly
397	Iggly
399	Twiggy
400	Robin





Spoiler: Welcome Amiibo



02	Hopkins
06	Hornsby
07	Stella
11	Boris
16	Stu
18	Jacob
19	Maddie
21	Boyd
28	Raddle
29	Julia
30	Louie
33	Ellie
34	Boots
36	Candi
38	Spike
39	Cashmere
41	Norma
46	Dobie
47	Buzz
49	Ike
50	Tasha



So, the example above is how your thread can look once you add BBCODE. The following link will help you get started: 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/misc.php?do=bbcode​

Basically, if you want text to appear different that it does on default, then you need to surround the text you want to change with code. 

*For example if you want a sentence to look like this.* 

Then the code for that will look something like this: 

[*B][*FONT=Garamond][*SIZE=5][*COLOR="#00FFFF"]For example if you want a sentence to look like this.[*/COLOR][*/SIZE][*/FONT][*/B] 

If you take out the * in each line of code it will appear exactly as the edited sentence I provided as an example. Fortunately, most of the commonly used code is easy to access. If you look at the area above each post, you have button options you can use. All you have to do is highlight the section you want to change, and press the appropriate buttons. At that point the code will be inserted for you automatically. The only code that is not available on the easy editing menu is the spoilers code. That is the code that will allow you to hide your list behind collapsible information bars like the ones you see above. I hope this is helpful! I don't want to take up too much room on your thread, so I can edit this post once you have seen it. Feel free to send me a PM if you are still having trouble after that. Happy Trading!!!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 10, 2017)

PM'd you!


----------



## Elle12 (Mar 10, 2017)

I just sent you a PM!


----------



## Pandemonium (Mar 20, 2017)

Edit: Card obtained through another trade.


----------



## verb1999 (Mar 21, 2017)

PM sent, but a good question that I think is relevant to everybody-where are you shipping from??  :]


----------



## avdhpns (Mar 21, 2017)

I am interested in your 333 Lolly, which tends to be rare, so I am going to offer 5 cards: 009 Digby, 393 Frobert, 392 Cranston, 111 Shrunk, and 152 Wendy. I have other cards for trade in my thread (link in my signature). Please, PM if you are interested. 

Edit: I may withdraw this trade, but I will leave the text up just in case.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Mar 21, 2017)

Sending you a pm for Flurry, Apple and others~


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 21, 2017)

I'd love to trade for Julian and Julia (WA). Check out my thread to see if you'd like anything. Link is in my signature below. Thanks!


----------



## bryanna304 (Apr 5, 2017)

Changed my approach to card trading


----------

